

Software is Eating Web Design - fruithunter
http://www.sitebuilderreport.com/blog/software-is-eating-web-design

======
wiseleo
The old model co-mingled markup and content, which made it difficult to make
websites unless the user was a coder. CSS did not exist. The whole concept was
a black art working around browser bugs and thus a web professional was
necessary to create something that looked good.

With browser standards and CSS frameworks, layouts are now standard, content
management systems like WordPress are mainstream, and content is separate from
the layout. Microsoft is also producing fewer headaches in its IE releases.

The next area of demand will likely be for copywriters. Someone has to write
text that gets people to buy.

------
bubblicious
Interesting... Perhaps it is because web design is becoming like fashion,
everyone leaning towards the same trend? Today it seems that almost every one
is doing metro-style flat design with some CSS framework like bootstrap and
it's easier to launch a product without any original design to it.

------
anigbrowl
Might as well feed it journalism and editing too, given the high cliche factor
of human output.

